# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Ερώτηση για ζευγάρωμα καρδερίνας!

## jenia21

Καλησπερα οπως εχω αναφερει σε αλλο ποστ μετα το χαλασμα της κλουβας στο κηπο τα πουλια μπηκαν σε μικροτερες κλουβες για προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης.Εχω 6 θυληκες και 4 αρσενικες σε 2 κλουβες 2μχ0.50χ0.50 που μπαινει χωρισμα και γινονται 1μχ0.50χ0.50.Τωρα τα εχω 2 αρσενικα και 3 θυληκα μαζι σε καθε μια,να τα αφησω ετσι η να τα χωρισω ζευγαρια ξεχωριστα μονα τους σε καθε κλουβα του μετρου;Τα 3 ζευγαρια απο αυτα ειχαν ζευγαρωση περσι στην κλουβα αλλα δεν ξερω ποια ειναι γιατι δεν ειναι δαχτυλιδωμενα.Να τα αφησω ετσι να διαλεξουν μονα τους;

----------


## mitsman

Τα ζευγαρια πρεπει να χωριστουν Απο τον Νοεμβρη Δεκεμβρη για να ταιριαξουν!! Χωρισε τα ζευγαρια οσο προλαβαινεις!!
Οι διαστασεις ειναι μια χαρα!!!
Απλα πως θα βρεις ποιο ζευγαρι ειναι ποιο??

----------


## jenia21

Δεν ξερω ποια ειναι.Ελεγα να τα αφησω ετσι για μεγαλυτερες πιθανοτητες επυτιχιας(2 αρσεν-3 θυλ σε κλουβα 2χ0.50χ0.50)

----------


## 11panos04

ΟΧΙ!!!Οι καρδερινες σκοτωνονται σε μεγαλυτερους χωρους κι  απο αυτον,θα εχεις προβλημα,ιδιως αν κανει καμμια φωλια κι εχεις δυο + ζευγαρια μεσα.Γνωμη μου,προσπαθησε οπως μπορεις να βρεις ποιο ζευγαρι ειναι ποιο και στο δικο του χωρο.Κολπακι,συνηθως το βραδυ,τα ταιριασμενα,κοιμουνται διπλα-διπλα.Παρε ενα μαρκαδορακι οικολογικο,αυτο που παιρνουμε κ για τα μικρα παιδια,δεν τα κανει κακο,και κανε ενα σημαδακι σε ενα απ τα αρσενικα κ σε καποιο θηλυκο,που υποψιαζεσαι οτι την εκαναν τη δουλεια.Το βραδυ,πριν νυκτωσει εντελεω,πανε κ δες,ποια κοιμοουνται διπλα διπλα,την αλλη μερ αταπαιρνεις κ τα πεταας στην κλουβα τους.Μικρο σημαδακι λεω,οχι καλλιτεχνιες,και δε θα τα πειραξει,με ενα-δυο μπανια θα ναι παρελθον,ειναι οικολογικο.

Φιλικα

----------


## tasos-mo

Αν και δεν γνωριζα αυτο το κολπακι οτι το βραδυ τα ταιριασμενα κοιμονται διπλα-διπλα.ευχαριστω για το tip Πανο.θα συμπληρωνα οτι εγω ακολουθω την μεθοδο της παρατηρησης αλλα με διαφορετικα χρωματιστα δαχτυλιδια(ανοιχτου τυπου,μονο και μονο για αυτη τη δουλεια,διακριση ζευγαριων).πιστευω θα ειναι πιο ευκολο να διακρινεις το δαχτυλιδια απο το σημαδι με μαρκαδορο.

----------


## Avdiritis

Παιδιά να κάνω μια ερώτηση και εγώ, στο δικό μου ζευγάρι έχω παρατηρήσει πως πέφτει πολύ "ξύλο", ειδικά όταν τα βάζω μπανάκι γίνεται σφαγή, αφού αναγκάστηκα να βάζω 2 μπανιέρες για να γλυτώσουν λίγο το μάλωμα, τις έχω δει μέχρι σε σημείο η μια να καπακώνει την άλλη και να τη πατάει, μήπως θα πρέπει να το χωρήσω το ζευγάρι και να πάρει το χώρο του το κάθε πουλάκι? Το να είναι όλο αυτό παιχνίδι τι να πω, άγρια παιχνίδια έχουν οι καρδερίνες και δε θα ήθελα να δω πως μαλώνουν...όσο για το πως κοιμούνται, τα έχω δει το βράδυ το ένα να είναι στο κλαράκι και το άλλο να είναι σε απόσταση 10-20 εκατοστά μακριά πάνω στα σίρματα, το αν ειναι αρσενικό θυληκό απο όσα ξέρω απο χρώματα είναι ζευγάρι, εξάλλου και απο τον άνθρωπο απο όπου τα πήρα για ζευγάρι μου τα έδωσε (δεν νομίζω να μας ξεγελά κάτι)...ελπίζω μόνο να μην μαλώνουν επειδή δεν ταιρίαζουν γιατί δεν έχω και άλλο ζευγάρι

----------


## tasos-mo

Βαγγελη δεν εχω και τοσο μεγαλη εμπειρια στις καρδερινες,πιστευω θα  παρεις καλυτερες απαντησεις απο τους εμπειροτερους.Η αποψη μου ειναι οτι  εφοσον δεν εχεις αλλες επιλογες για να αλλαξεις το ζευγαρι δεν επρεπε  να τα ενωσεις τοσο νωρις,πρεπει να ταιριαξουν πρωτα(δηλαδη φιλακια  κτλ)και εννοειται οτι ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα και μετα να βγαλεις το  χωρισμα.και κατα δευτερον μην εισαι και τοσο σιγουρος οτι ειναι οντως  ζευγαρι.. δυστυχως υπαρχουν και οι περιπτωσεις πουλιων(ψευτακια)που  μιαζουν με αρσενικα και ειναι θηλυκα και το αντιστροφο.οποτε ζητησε  βοηθεια πρωτα για το αν ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα ζευγαρι και μετα με  την παρατηρηση οταν δεις οτι ταιργιαξαν βγαλε το χωρισμα και ο θεος μαζι  σου.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ψαξε καλα στο φορουμ για την αναπαραγωγη της  καρδερινας..γιατι δεν μας εδωσες πληροφοριες για μεγεθος ζευγαρωστρας  κτλ..υποψιν η ζευγαρωστρα σου πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον 1μΧ0.5μΧ0.5μ  για να μεγαλωσουν οι πιθανοτητες για επιτυχια

----------


## Avdiritis

Το έχω κάνει σε ένα άλλο ποστ αυτό φίλε Τάσο, η ζευγαρόστρα μου είναι 1,50Χ0.70Χ0.50 αν θυμάμαι καλά τις διαστάσεις.έχω τη δυνατότητα να τα βάλω χώρισμα αλλά περιμένω να το σιγουρέψω ότι αυτό είναι και η σωστότερη λύση, σε ευχαρηστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον σου

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ εγω εμπειρια στην αναπαραγωγης καρδερινας δεν εχω αλλα η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αν υπαρχουν ισχυροι τσακωμοι και οχι ψιλομαλωματα με κυνηγητο ,να τα χωρισεις .θα σου πουνε βεβαια ελπιζω και τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν για καιρο .παντως για μικρο διαστημα πριν την αναπαραγωγη νομιζω οι περισσοτεροι τα χωριζουν για λιγο για να αυξησουν τον ποθο τους για επανενωση και ζευγαρωμα

----------


## tasos-mo

Για εμενα Βαγγελη εφοσον βλεπεις εντονους και συχνους τσακομους  που διαρκουν πανω απο δυο τρεις μερες μην αργεις καθολου..χωρισετα γιατι μονο χηροτερα μπορουν να γινουν τα πραγματα.και αν σου δωσει κανεις καποια αλλη καλυτερη συμπουλη κρινεις και πρατεις αναλογα..Ενημερωτικα σου λεω οτι  σημερα που καθαριζα τα κλουβια μου και τις ζευγαρωστρες,λογο ελληψης χορου επρεπε να βαλω για λιγο σε ενα κλουβι μια αρσενικη και δυο θηλικες,με του που βαζω την πρωτη στον αρσενικο τιποτα,στην δευτερη αστα να πανε με το που γυρναω την πλατη αρχησαν τα φιλια χωρις σταματιμο(πρωτη μου προσπαθεια βεβαια με καρδερινες ειναι φετος).εννοειται δεν ειναι κανονας αυτο αλλα στο λεω για να δεις οτι οταν ερθει η ωρα για να δεσουν θα το καταλαβεις..

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Δυο αρσενικα στην ιδια κλουβα οχι .Ενα αρσενικο με δυο θυληκα μπορεις με μεγαλα ποσοστα ρισκου .Η καλητερη λυση καθε ζευγαρι μονο του και αν ειναι δυνατο χωρις οπτικη επαφη τα ζευγαρια

----------

